# Product Review: X-1 Treestand by X-Stand (VIDEO)



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Great review and video, Ike. :thumbs_up
Love the light weight of the stand.
It doesn't look as comfortable as the other stands I own for a long day's sit but, since my current stands are too damn heavy to carry anymore, this one looks really attractive for a morning or afternoon hunt.
Better to use a less comfortable stand that you can actually carry and hunt with than the most comfortable stand in the world that you leave at home because it's too heavy :exclaim:
Looks like a far better buy than Lone Wolf's hand climber !
Might have to order one.


----------



## Slidellkid (Oct 1, 2005)

This was a great review.


----------

